# The Roe is everywhere!!!



## salt_water_guy (Feb 9, 2008)

Me and Dad got i think 68 roe mullet oh hell 70:thumbup: lol


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

so what are you going to do with all that bait. I know these Fl people eat the bait (mullet) but what do you do with the roe? I can't wait for this one! LOL Nice catch!


----------



## lingfisher1 (Oct 9, 2007)

FrankwT said:


> so what are you going to do with all that bait. I know these Fl people eat the bait (mullet) but what do you do with the roe? I can't wait for this one! LOL Nice catch!


 Lots of folks eat it. I personally eat the yellow roe. Will not touch the white roe.


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

thats some mighty fine vittles there.


----------



## Croaker Chris (Feb 22, 2009)

Congrats on a successful trip.... Good looking meal !


----------



## salt_water_guy (Feb 9, 2008)

I dont eat the roe...people say they taste like oysters but its not for me..lol


----------



## salt_water_guy (Feb 9, 2008)

This is where my row went


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

Do you grind that cooler full into chum?

I bet it would be great with the roe scent too.

Brent


----------



## lingfisher1 (Oct 9, 2007)

Why in the hell did you throw away all dem back bones? That good eatin.


----------



## salt_water_guy (Feb 9, 2008)

No i gave em to a friend to put in his crab baskets.....we did not want to mess with the back bone...i like fillets with no bones when we fry em and smoke em


----------



## Mad Hooker (Jun 2, 2010)

There are thousands of these right outside my balcony right now...


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

salt_water_guy said:


> we did not want to mess with the back bone


*Fried Backbones, what an awesome meal, I sure miss Rusty's Fish Camp.*


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

[email protected]@k what I'm going to have in the morning with scrambled Eggs. Then in about three hours the smoked carcasses will be done. Not bad for BAIT:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

^^^^ x2


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

lol by the way don't eat the white row, that's not eggs its sperm sacks


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

back bones are the bestttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

salt_water_guy said:


> Me and Dad got i think 68 roe mullet oh hell 70:thumbup: lol


-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hey Frank W,
Just stop by Chet's in Pensacola and order some fried. They are good eatin.


----------

